# Oh God!!! Urgent Help!!!



## FishY_FishY (Nov 22, 2005)

I did the water change today~~~ 
n guess what!!!

The tank was FULL of white tiny worms~~~ soOo darn creepy.
tiny like hair n much less than 1 inch...

could aquarium salt be a problem??? I add that in while gettin new water into tank... also the cold water??? 

For months, this month was the first time I saw those creepys.

I duno the parameter coz I dont have test stuff...
I'll order them online after I know what to buy~~~


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Posts have been made in other post made in General


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

the worms if on the glass and tiny are harmless. Normally bugs worms or other things of the sort can grow to over feeding a tank. I had the same problem and I wiped down the tank and did a water change with a python (hose to syphon dirt from the rocks) Don't panic some fish will also eat the worms.


----------

